# House's Ascend FS-12 (modifications/pictures)



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys,
I drank the Kool-Aid and bought a kayak this month, and I'm really glad that I did. I've had it out on the water about 10 times now and it is a very cool way to fish, wow. I decided on the Ascend FS-12 sit on top, and so far I've been very happy with it. Here are some pictures (below) of the modifications I have started. 
For you kayak veterans, I have 2 questions about the mods I'm working on: 
1) Attaching the fishfinder: I'm thinking about using Velcro tape until I find out exactly where I want it mounted, but the lip on the center tray is rounded so my fishfinder sits awkwardly on top of it, so there isn't much surface area to anchor it down. I was thinking about using two wooden "extensions"/risers that I'll cover with spar urethane and Velcro those down to the kayak tray and then Velcro the fishfinder to it so it stands 2-inches higher. I fear then I might knock it off into the water. Can anyone think of a better way?
2) Rod holders: I'm using pretty long arms branching off at 45*degrees to troll with. I still have to cut slits in them still to hold the reels in place. I want to make a clean cut and my hacksaw sucks for cutting PVC. I have a Dremel but wasn't sure the best attachment to use. Is there a better way to cut PVC? I also have to make clips to prevent the rod/reels from going overboard. I've seen people use caribiners or retractable lanyards...Anyone have a good idea for that? I'm checking Youtube now.

-Thanks! 

Here are my pics:

I started with a new roof rack that holds 2 kayaks. I found this adjustable one on sale at Dicks for $125 which was a lot cheaper than going through Ford:









Next I built a cart/caddy using 3/4inch PVC and wheels from Harbor Freight. I lined up the PVC so that it would fit into the 2 rear drainage holes in the kayak, so it pops in and out with ease. It's a bit heavy because of the wheels, that might be one consideration for anyone thinking about building a similar mod. It works great, though, and I can roll my kayak right up to the back of my SUV, tilt it back, and drag it right onto the roof rack. One other tip for anyone making a similar mod, make sure you have it high enough off the ground to tilt it back, but not too tall that it begins to twist/buckle. I had to insert 3/4inch wood dowel rods to reenforce the PVC as the weight of the kayak was causing it to buckle/twist. 









For the rod holders and milk crate mod, I found a perfectly shaped crate at Staples for $7 that has 2 "feet" that fit exactly into my kayak's drainage holes. It is a bit flimsy compared to other crates, but it fits so well in this FS-12 that I had to go with it. (I did have to sand down the tail end to get it to drop into place, however). I had intended on a 3 rod holder setup like this outside of my crate to maximize space, but I didn't like how it was spaced out: 








I ended up putting longer PVC extensions on the angled rod holders to help keep the rods out away from the kayak when I'm trolling 2 lines. This helps me reach back and grab them also. I still have to cut grooves into them to hold the reels in place as I mentioned above. I used zip ties to lock them in place on the outside of the crate. I also added a few caribiners and extra zip tie "loops" in various places to slide scissors/pliers/etc into place. It's hard to see them in these photos: 

























That's it so far. I have a few more mods planned out:
1)Build an anchor/drag chain pulley system
2)Better cooler and bait bucket/livewell system.
3)Grip tape/cushioning along foot brackets and paddle holder to cut down on noise.
4)Extra padding under the seat/back rest.
5)Lid/strap for the milk crate so gear doesn't fall out if I flip it.

Let me know if you guys have any tips/suggestions. I'm having a blast working on this thing. Give me a shout out if you see me on the lower LMR or East Fork, too.

-House


P.S. Here's a picture of the mounting bracket for the fishfinder:









I've been brainstorming about it all day and I think I'm going to cut 2 supports for it tonight as a temporary solution. I'll screw the unit down into two separate 1inch x 3inch blocks and use velcro tape to stick them the kayak. That way I can adjust it's location until I find out where I want it. I'll have to cut a hole in my yak to feed the power cord and transducer wire below deck, and then cut another hole out the back for the transducer head unit. This should be exciting.

Here's what I'm thinking:









Does anyone out there have their transducer mounted inside the kayak glued to the floor? I've heard it can be done, but might not work as well on a cheaper unit due to the added interference it picks up going through the plastic.


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have this exact kayak as well and I love it.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Patrick123 said:


> I have this exact kayak as well and I love it.


Have you done any different mods to it that might work with mine?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Nice looking yak!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

WAREHOUSE,
An absolutely great looking fishing machine!  You'll have to let us know how she performs on the water. I bought the same tires at Harbor Freight, for the cart that I built. 

Bowhunter57


----------

